

'House of Cards' characters are too competent to be believable - tjaerv
http://reason.com/archives/2014/02/11/evil-house-of-cards-characters-are-too-c

======
tjaerv
"I wish things were that ruthlessly efficient," President Barack Obama has
said of Netflix's original series, House of Cards: "It's like Kevin Spacey,
man, this guy's getting a lot of stuff done."

